# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ۲۲ شد یا ۲۴ چه جوریاس؟

## high.target

_سلام
من متولد اردیبهشت ۷۸ ام
خب؟
بعد میخام بدونم که واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۱
توجه کنید ۱۴۰۱ ، سن ۲۴ ام اوکیه یا چی؟
میتونم کنکور بدم یا نه 
مرسی
میدونم سوالم ممکنه چر باشه ولی خب چن وخته از فضای کنکور دورم یکم نمیدونم چ جوریاس ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین_

----------


## DrDark13

خب مشکلش چیه پسر که نیستید مشکل سربازی داشته باشید....
فقط باید نظام جدید بخونید همین و اینکه اگه هدفتون فرهنگیان یا ... هست یه سری محدودیت سنی داره...
همین موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط eng.zahra


سلام
من متولد اردیبهشت ۷۸ ام
خب؟
بعد میخام بدونم که واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۱
توجه کنید ۱۴۰۱ ، سن ۲۴ ام اوکیه یا چی؟
میتونم کنکور بدم یا نه 
مرسی
میدونم سوالم ممکنه چر باشه ولی خب چن وخته از فضای کنکور دورم یکم نمیدونم چ جوریاس ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


سلام مهندس راسش** فعلا 24
ولی ممکنه باز برگرده به قبل ممکن هست که برعکس همینطور بمونه
ترازو روی دومی سنگینی میکنه تا به الان یعنی احتمال این که روی 24 ثابت بمونه با توجه به شرایط فعلی و کمبود نیروی کار فعلی و ... بیشتره و اگر هم باز کاهش پیدا کنه اعتراض و کمپین و ... هست که دوباره برگرده به قبل 
فلذا فعلا 24 تا حداقل دو سه سال آینده*

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



سلام مهندس راسش فعلا 24
ولی ممکنه باز برگرده به قبل ممکن هست که برعکس همینطور بمونه
ترازو روی دومی سنگینی میکنه تا به الان یعنی احتمال این که روی 24 ثابت بمونه با توجه به شرایط فعلی و کمبود نیروی کار فعلی و ... بیشتره و اگر هم باز کاهش پیدا کنه اعتراض و کمپین و ... هست که دوباره برگرده به قبل 
فلذا فعلا 24 تا حداقل دو سه سال آینده


ممنون دکتر جانبا این حساب میتونم کنکورم بدم اره؟چون متول اردیبهش ۷۸ اممم هاااا
قانون های ناجور:/_

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


خب مشکلش چیه پسر که نیستید مشکل سربازی داشته باشید....
فقط باید نظام جدید بخونید همین و اینکه اگه هدفتون فرهنگیان یا ... هست یه سری محدودیت سنی داره...
همین موفق باشید


دقیقا برا فرهنگیان میخام_

----------

